# Are zoas skirts generally brown under white light?



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

So i've got these zoas from Alex I completely forgot what they look like when I first got them. Realized I never paid much attention to them when my blue light wasn't making them pop.

They still look amazing and full coloration under blue light (at night I ran a pure blue cuz it's awsome) But during the afternoon I run it mostly white for growth I notice the skirts are browning/fading. Is it just how it's supposed to be?

My nano sol is probably placed a few inch lower than recommended also with the shallow tank, which is why I never let the combine light intensity go over 100 (the white+blue+royal blue combined)

Are the zoas just kinda brownish under white by nature? If not, can i leave them be and hopefully wait for the color to restore? Or should i raise the fixture up a bit?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

You will notice that corals in general lose that "pop" when you put the "full spectrum"/white light on. As the overall color temp of the light drops (blue to white), the fluorescing pop is muted. Remember the MH days of 10,000k vs 14,000k vs 20,000k bulb temps . Just the nature of the beast.

JM2C


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

i have purple zoas that glow green under actinic, but only purple colouration when 50/50 14k / 10k. i think some zoas florescence is more prominent in certain zoas.


----------

